# cd drive "disk structure is corrupted and unreadable"



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

I recently installed a new cd drive and whenever i try to access it i get this message "disk structure is corrupted and unreadable"

Any ideas ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

You might want to see if there's a firmware upgrade for your burner and experiment with other brands of CD's.

Take a look at http://www.cdrfaq.org


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

the cd i used works fine in my other drive. Other strange things about this drive is that in device manager it appears as Sony and then some complete gibberish. And in administritive tools > computer management > disc management when i view the cd drive it says 

capacity : 315359.00Gb
% Free : -6% 

which obviously isnt right.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

uninstall it from the device manager,reboot and let windows reinstall


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

sorry for taking such a long time to come back, i tried that and it didnt work. Ive no idea whats wrong with it. if i set the jumper to the wrong setting (it should be slave) could that be causing it ?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

yes recheck the jumpers


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

The jumper is set to slave. i then take out the drive and put it in my computer downstairs and it works fine. So now im even more confused as to what the problem is.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

the end plug is master
the middle plug is slave
the red line down one side of the eide cable goes into the drive alongside of the power plug
if these are all correct try another eide cable


----------



## AndrewW (Oct 18, 2004)

yup, its all right. I havnt got another ide cable i dont think. Il try swapping it with the master, as the master is a cd/dvd combo which works fine.


----------

